

Tell HN: I'll compare the note apps you tell me to, within the next 24 hours - withoutfriction

<i>Tl;dr - let me know if you want me to compare some tools for taking notes. And if you have a preference, which tools should I look at?</i><p>I want to write something to help people choose.<p>So what should I include? This question is intentionally broad - it could be suggestions on how to structure the guide, note applications or use cases you want me to look at, suggestions on what to call this <i>guide</i> (chooseyourapp.com?), etc.
======
withoutfriction
Currently, what I will be looking at is:

\- Evernote & Springpad

Other apps will be subject to suggestions, though I'm considering:

\- Springnote, Backpack, Memonic, Ubernote, Simplenote, Catch (formerly
snaptic), Synotes, org-mode, OneNote, Google Docs, Zoho Notebook

